# ladies a "good guy" needs help



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

how do i say this....
i love my girlfriend and she gets the royal treatment. we have been together for two years almost. any way back to she gets the royal treatment for some reason, south of my belt doesn't get the "royal" treatment, any tips on how to ask for the "royal" treatment while treating her with respect?
any advice will help









sorry if this is is ofencive in anyway


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Put one hand on the top of her head and with all your strength push down south :laugh:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Put one hand on the top of her head and with all your strength push down south :laugh:


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

2 years and putang?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Put one hand on the top of her head and with all your strength push down south :laugh:


HAHA!!!

How old are you? This makes a big difference in how you should approach this.

You get none of this ----->::bleh: :bleh: :bleh:


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Just work up the courage and then when it gets hot and heavy one night whisper in her ear that you would like her to ... you get the point. Most girls like when you ask them to do things. You'll usually get what you want.


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

bkay1 said:


> how do i say this....
> i love my girlfriend and she gets the royal treatment. we have been together for two years almost. any way back to she gets the royal treatment for some reason, south of my belt doesn't get the "royal" treatment, any tips on how to ask for the "royal" treatment while treating her with respect?
> any advice will help
> 
> ...


 if you go down on her alot, then the reason she won't do it is because she is spoiled, if you stop going down on her, she'll start being playful to get u in the mood, either that or it will throw her into a permanent PMS haha


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just tell her you want your d!ck sucked! Straight and down to the point, if she still won't do it then just shove that sum bitch down her throat. She'll like it one way or another.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Just tell her you want your d!ck sucked! Straight and down to the point, if she still won't do it then just shove that sum bitch down her throat. She'll like it one way or another.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

For those that have a hard time this method won't work....and i don't reccomend it.

Edited by GG....Sorry dude, beating on chicks is for pussies.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

piranha012 said:


> This usually works











that's just wrong.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

yeah i was just kidding.... its kinda harsh.

sorry if i offended any ladies with it.... mods can take it down if they deem the pic inapproriate.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

you should change your gf. she might be too religious.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

camotekid said:


> you should change your gf. she might be too religious.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Just ask her casually. like when your in the movie theater before the movie starts adn you guys are just talking about random BS like me and my fiance do. lol just bring it up! or when your at home put in some south park and listen to CHEF sing "SALTY BALLS" hehe







JK dont do that!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Put one hand on the top of her head and with all your strength push down south :laugh:



















and if that dont work just ask here if shes in to that or would like to try that .







go for it you have nothin to loose and everything to gain or try the
69


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

if your going out for 2 year you should be comfortable with eachother just be strat up with her. maybe she thinks its sick. if i was you i would just talk to her. im sure you can think of the right words.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

if u give her the royal treatmant :bleh: 1st, it ruins ur chances if u ask after. all lust is gone


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

she's using you for :bleh: ...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Put one hand on the top of her head and with all your strength push down south :laugh:


 this should work....


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Never "ask her" to do anything. You have to tell her straight up how you want it done. As long as you ask with confidence you can get her to do most anything you want.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Depends How old you are.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

bust out the whole " I think its time to go one step further speach" LoL


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'd be easy to smack the "bitch" upside the head and force her down there...

Look at the consequences:

1) She may not have piranha type teeth, but damn, it'd hurt if she bites;
2) Might break up with you;
3) She could file assualt and/or Date Rape.

#3 scares me because I don't want to be Bubba's bitch at the state pen.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man tell her it is clean and i promise i will wash it even before we start

that will work


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Give her the old mushroom stamp.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Coming from the girl's point of view, I'd say talk to her about it, but not directly. Start it off by asking her if she's done anything like that, and if she would be willing to experiment. You'll learn a lot more about her by just talking, and if she doesn't do it, you might even understand why... Just talk to her though. Words are the best way to get something done... you hit her for it, and I can almost guarantee she'll go down, and bite something...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Just ask it is that simple and if she is not into it then you have to decide what to do


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Have you girls done it to your guy before? In what ways did he persuade you into doing it?







Maybe it'll give him some hints.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

If she thinks itz dirty...have some of those Listerine Strips ready...good for both...well...actually...just you...























Did I mention my g/f asked me to teach her a few things?...actually everything...she was very innocent when I met her...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Start it off by asking her if she's done anything like that, and if she would be willing to experiment.


 I think that's a bad idea. I sure as hell wouldn't want to know what my girl have done in the past


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Just ask it is that simple and if she is not into it then you have to decide what to do


 EXACTLY


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Try the spin move. Go down on her and slowly crawl the lower half of your body up by her face without missing a beat. If you know what your doing she won't be able to resist the opportunity to return the favor. It works every time







Just make sure you don't knee her in the head. Sometimes that spoils the mood :laugh:


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

my girlfriend said this:

julie says:
it tends to make me gag a little, so unless you want f*cking puke all over your dick, dont do it

vwaaala, dan


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I swear... some of your ideas are sure shots to NOT let him get what he wants.:laugh:







But doode, since you give her the royal treatment, you have all the right to ask for the same thing. Sex isnt about "all give and no take". If you havent gotten this after all you've done, then your doing something wrong.

As with me.. "I aiint the one"... I might be a woman pleaser, but I aiint no southern lover.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

From a woman point of view...... I think when your both are in heat, you should slowly push her down south without asking, cause you might make her feel wierd. And if she doesnt want to then maybe is because she had a bad experience with that in the past, or maybe isnt really into that kind of stuff. Just try talking about it if nothing works, by simply using the "it's not fair if you dont share", phrase.







always works for me!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

tell her you have pop rocks









great for anything


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2004)

If you do find a sure-fire method of convincing them, definitely let us know. I'm sure the thread will be pinned!









Next time you're together, whip out a bottle of chocolate syrup and pour it all over your #@!* and see what she does.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dude just tell it is clean and i have pop rocks

the ladies cant reseist both

oh and also tell her you have a paper bag incase she dosnt want to see it


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

where's Bkay at? did he get some :bleh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

fishofury said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Start it off by asking her if she's done anything like that, and if she would be willing to experiment.
> ...


 Exactly what I'm saying, its like I'm asking her, "Hunny, how much %*#$ has you sucked before mines?".


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Just get her drunk and put it in. Like I said before you shouldnt have to ask for anything. Nothing makes me more pissed than when a girl wont swallow but if she wont even go down then you better make some changes.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> Just get her drunk and put it in. Like I said before you shouldnt have to ask for anything. Nothing makes me more pissed than when a girl wont swallow but if she wont even go down then you better make some changes.


 My girl chokes, but she won't swallow. I'm in the process of getting her to down everything. Don't take kindly to having to clean up after her anymore.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...












you dont want to end up digging up old relation ships cause that can make problems for the relationship you have now

dude

maybe you should just say you know that watching action films makes me want to do it, and she says me to. and then put in an action film

and then just casully say do you want to do it

try to find a common area that will lead you to doing it

oh tell her it is clean, you have pop rocks, and you have incenses cause those will make anybody do any thing


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > fishofury said:
> ...


I usually just whip it out. She knows what to do. She's been properly trained.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...


 obidence is a key :nod:


----------

